# Cigar clippings in a Pipe



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever saved their clipping from the head of a cigar they cut off and later on smoke them in a pipe?
I was watching some vids on pipe tobacco and saw the "coins" of baccy and it reminded me of the clipping off the head of a cigar. So i'm going to save my clippings and put them in an empty mason jar I have and when I get enough, smoke a bowl of them in my cob.

Anyone ever done this? Thoughts?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

You should chat with Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I smoke about a bowl a month of maduro goodness!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice Fuzzy!!
I think I will seperate the natural and maduro caps. Then later on maybe do some "blending".


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you should also ask SoCalocMatt about cigar baccy in a pipe!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw Fuzzy's original post about this and started savid my caps just to see how it goes. Seems like a neat idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I'll try this


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I've found it to be a little lacking in the flavor department personally. Also, it can taste a little "ashy" since it's already been smoked once. A little pipe tobacco mixed in helps. YMMV.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> I've found it to be a little lacking in the flavor department personally. Also, it can taste a little "ashy" since it's already been smoked once. A little pipe tobacco mixed in helps. YMMV.


The caps I smoke are unsmoked from when the cigar is first cut.

I have tried to smoke tobacco from nubs that have gon out anywhere from one to over 24 hours and did not really care for it.

I also use my pipes to nub cigars if I really enjoyed it. Just find a bowl with the right size that the nub fits in kind of snug and enjoy the cigar to its final ash.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm, I must have been doing it wrong.

I guess I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree, it never even occurred to me to clip the cigar before smoking it. :crazy:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm gonna save some too...why not!

Hey fuzzy...do you chop that up more or just kinda rub it out and pack the bowl?

I use my pipe frequently to nub yummy cigars...nice and cool that way!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The picture above is just before I give it a little rub. I try not to break up the cuttings from the toros. I think this helps to slow the burn down. 

I also like to get the RH down from where I normally keep my cigars. Hard here in the swamp and I would be guessing, the RH for my clippings is below 40%

I often add these clipping to some latakia heavy blends if I feel like a somewhat lighter smoke.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I knew a guy who put anything and everything in his pipe. Offer him a cigarette and he'd break it open and in it would go. Cigar? Into the pipe. Sometimes even pipe tobacco. All mixed in together. Lovely. He was known to take dog ends out of bar ashtrays when nothing else better offered itself.

However, I don't see anything wrong with using the pipe to consume nummy bits of good cigars or help to finish off a still smoldering one. I wouldn't relight one though except immediately. They taste foul when "rested".


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought about piping my nubs, but I never thought about collecting caps. That's a good idea. Gonna have to grab a cheap cob soon either way....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as you're playing at a decent 1:30 to 2 hours per nine, a cigar times out perfectly on the golf course. The first six holes for the cigar, the last three for the nub in the cob. (Saving the cap to throw in the Paper Plate Potpourri.)


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have done this before however not recently. I always smoked the butts in the pipe right after I finished the cigar so it never sat. I just dropped mouth end first into the bowl and used the pipe as the delivery tool after the cigar was to short to hold in my fingers. The flavors were always stronger than when I was smoking the cigar normally. Must be the reason cigar tobacco is used sparingly in tobacco blends. I have also ground up bad tasting cigars and tried blending them with Virginia blends some OK smokes have emerged but nothing special. Gives me appreciation for the art of tobacco blending and just how much of a art it really is.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I ask why? If you want to smoke cigars then do so & enjoy them. If you want to smoke a pipe then do so & enjoy it. Apart from the cross over blends I feel never the twain shall meet.

A cigar was not made to be smoked in a pipe and I fail to see why so many try to "Nub" a cigar. Enjoy said cigar until it is no longer enjoyable & if you want more light up another, life is to short to try & squeeze enjoyment out of something that cannot give it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I ask why? If you want to smoke cigars then do so & enjoy them. If you want to smoke a pipe then do so & enjoy it. Apart from the cross over blends I feel never the twain shall meet.
> 
> A cigar was not made to be smoked in a pipe and I fail to see why so many try to "Nub" a cigar. Enjoy said cigar until it is no longer enjoyable & if you want more light up another, life is to short to try & squeeze enjoyment out of something that cannot give it.


I really like sticking the last 1/4 of the cigar in the Pride when I'm playing. I'm not punishing myself, Warren, honest! :smile: The cigar taste fine to me and smoking that last part gives the cigar a decent nicotine hit. When the cigar is too short, it's a lot easier to deal with in the pipe and I can keep it lit better. I'd never grind up left over nubs to smoke in a pipe, but no sense throwing the caps away when they can be added to the PPP.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I ask why? If you want to smoke cigars then do so & enjoy them. If you want to smoke a pipe then do so & enjoy it. Apart from the cross over blends I feel never the twain shall meet.
> 
> A cigar was not made to be smoked in a pipe and I fail to see why so many try to "Nub" a cigar. Enjoy said cigar until it is no longer enjoyable & if you want more light up another, life is to short to try & squeeze enjoyment out of something that cannot give it.


I've got to say that I'm essentially with you, Warren.

Although I don't necessarily think there is anything "wrong" with this habit, it is a new one to me. In the early days of my habit (not "hobby"), smoking down to the stub is only something that the more impecunious students would do. I was taught by my elders and betters that "a Gentleman only smokes half his cigar and lets it go out naturally with grace". I very occasionally go beyond three quarters. The taste of cigars does change as you come to the close, but I don't accept that this is always for the better. Traditionally, as I say, this isn't where the cigar manufacturers designed them for and who am I to argue with them?

But a bit of cap clippings for fun to see what they add to a pipe mixture? Why not?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I ask why?


Why? I was farting around one day and decided I could!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Using a pipe as a nubber is great IMO. So much easier to deal with. Why not just light up another? Because some cigars I only have (or actually had) one left and taste too f*ing amazing to put down. Recently a Cohiba LE 04 met its death in a pipe. Also, this how I was introduced to pipes was via using one as a nubber. Lol

I don't save my caps because I'm too lazy and don't care enough. 

Most recently I disassembled 3 cigars and smoked the wrapper, filler, and binder in a virgin pipe to see how each part of the cigar effects the flavor in a blind test.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Most recently I disassembled 3 cigars and smoked the wrapper, filler, and binder in a virgin pipe to see how each part of the cigar effects the flavor in a blind test.


:spy:...and?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> Why? I was farting around one day and decided I could!


ound: Fair enough.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> :spy:...and?


Not quite definitive. Overall: wrapper. It was odd as each were very muted but you would kinda see what comes from where. You should give it a try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Not quite definitive. Overall: wrapper. It was odd as each were very muted but you would kinda see what comes from where. *You should give it a try*.


Thanks! I did, sort of, a while back. When I tried to insert a cigar into the cob on the golf course, the wrapper came off, so I put it a baggie and added it to the Paper Plate Potpourri when I got home. The wrapper scraps added a hint of cigar, but nothing dramatic. Was still able to smoke the rest in the pipe on the golf course, BTW.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Thanks! I did, sort of, a while back. When I tried to insert a cigar into the cob on the golf course, the wrapper came off, so I put it a baggie and added it to the Paper Plate Potpourri when I got home. The wrapper scraps added a hint of cigar, but nothing dramatic. Was still able to smoke the rest in the pipe on the golf course, BTW.


It was odd how little each part has on its own yet how flavorful the cigar is when smoked intact.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> It was odd how little each part has on its own yet how flavorful the cigar is when smoked intact.


I've noticed that a couple of the ropes and twists mention that one of their ingredients is *cigar wrapper leaf*, which leads me to think that cigars get a good deal of their vitamin N punch from the wrapper.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Why? I was farting around one day and decided I could!


I farted...er... _started_ ...saving my caps earlier this week. Going to give this a try when the stash gets worthwhile.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Never been inclined to nub a cigar in a pipe and probably never will, finish cigar either light a new one or a pipe. I do keep my clippings in a jar, essentially it's just some cigar leaf for home blending / experimenting.

We must seem like the tightest buggers in history, no wonder cigarette smokers don't see the attraction :heh: Still waste not want not.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

yea I am guilty too I just started saving clippings and I have been nubing out in a pipe for a long time if the smoke is good


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got about a month's worth of clippings from my "better" cigars. Starting a decent collection. I may have enough for a bowl, but I'll keep on saving them up to make sure.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've recently rekindled my affair with my v-cutter, so saving my clippings would take me about 6 months to get a bowl


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I've recently rekindled my affair with my v-cutter, so saving my clippings would take me about 6 months to get a bowl


Imagine how long it would take if you used a punch... :lol:

I have nubbed in a pipe a few times, but only the tastiest cigars. I don't save clippings, but I do have some cigar leaf blending tobacco for my custom blends.


----------

